
Web History Chapter 4: Search - rmason
https://css-tricks.com/chapter-4-search/
======
rmason
Some people at Stanford put me on to Google in 1998. I knew in ten minutes
with just a few searches that it was lightspeed better than everyone else.

Plus the portals took forever to load, even on a broadband connection. Google
was super fast on my 4 mb connection. I went out in the next month and told
everyone I knew to try it. I became an unpaid evangelist for Google I liked it
so much.

